# Pédaler dans la semoule / Cracher en l'air



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une différence (peut-être petite,peut-être grande) entre ces deux expressions.
Mais la définition de toutes les deux aboutit finalement à un effort inutile.

Pourriez-vous alors expliquer la différence subtile et exacte entre ces deux expressions, s'il vous plaît?


Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Joss_Beaumont

En effet ces expressions ont un sens différent : cracher en l'air signifie "faire quelque chose d'inutile", alors que pédaler dans la semoule signifie "perdre ses moyens", "être dépassé par les événements".

Saisissez-vous bien la différence ?


----------



## Katoussa

Pour moi pédaler dans la semoule c'est mettre beaucoup d'efforts dans quelque chose qui ne fonctionne pas. J'aime beaucoup cette expression d'ailleurs, je la trouve très drôle.

Katoussa


----------



## Joss_Beaumont

Un synonyme de "pédaler dans la semoule" pourrait être également "patauger".


----------



## Katoussa

au sens figuré bien sûr !


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour Gem!

*L'idée d'inutilité se retrouve, en effet,  dans ces deux expressions* - et dans d'autres, comme "pisser dans un violon").

Par delà ce trait commun, il y a des différences entre elles : la première ("pédaler dans la semoule") implique une idée d'efforts (désordonnés), qu'on ne retrouve pas dans la seconde ; dans cette dernière, il y a une idée de conséquences désagréables pour soi-même (le crachat risque de retomber sur le cracheur!), qui n'existe pas dans l'autre. 

Les définitions permettent de mieux comprendre ce qui précède.
*
"Pédaler dans la semoule : faire des efforts désordonnés et vains ; se dépenser en pure perte" *_(Dict. des expressions et locutions Le Robert). _On dit aussi : _"pédaler dans la choucroute", "pédaler dans le yaourt".

_*"Cracher en l'air : agir inutilement et en produisant des effets désagréables pour soi-même*" (même réf.).

Excusez-moi : je n'avais  pas vu vos messages, volo et autres...


----------



## volo

Bonsoir Gemmenita, 

Il ne faut pas non plus oublier le proverbe (français ou québécois, je ne sais pas au juste) qui dit : «* Quand on crache en l’air, ça vous retombe sur le nez !* » et qui signifie qu’il faut toujours s’attendre à ce qu’il nous arrive le même mal qu'on a souhaité aux autres.
Bref, on récolte toujours ce que l'on a semé.

Très bonne soirée à toi


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment pour les bons synonymes de Joss et katoussa, pour les parfaites explications de Roméo et pour le superbe poverbe de volo.

Mais encore pourriez-vous donner un exemple d'une situation où quelqu'un pédale dans la semoule et où quelqu'un crache en l'air?
Par vos définitions, si j'ai bien compris, les deux sont très différentes bien qu'ils se croisent dans l'idée de l'inutilité.

merci beacoup d'avance


----------



## Logospreference-1

Si je vous donne maintenant une réponse et qu'elle est mauvaise, les autres, qui ont donné de bonnes réponses, pourront me dire que _je pédale dans la semoule_.
Si je m'en prends bêtement à la réponse de l'un des intervenants, sans être capable de dire en quoi sa réponse serait mauvaise et sans apporter moi-même une meilleure réponse, on pourra me dire que _j'ai craché en l'air_.


----------



## Roméo31

Logospreference-1 said:


> Si je vous donne maintenant une réponse et qu'elle est mauvaise, les autres, qui ont donné de bonnes réponses, pourront me dire que _je pédale dans la semoule_.
> Si je m'en prends bêtement à la réponse de l'un des intervenants, sans être capable de dire en quoi sa réponse serait mauvaise et sans apporter moi-même une meilleure réponse, on pourra me dire que _j'ai craché en l'air_.



Vos exemples sont excellents - et pertinents!


----------



## Punky Zoé

bonjour,

Autant "pédaler dans la semoule" m'est familier, autant "cracher en l'air" ne l'est pas (je ne parle pas de mes actes, je parle de mes références, hein ! ). Et l'idée de rapprocher ces deux expressions ne me seraient pas venue, je pense que je les utilise-rais dans des siruations très différentes.

Je rajouterais que quand on pédale dans la semoule, malgré tous les efforts déployés, on n'a aucune accroche, aucun retour d'effort, alors que quand on crache en l'air on peut attendre un retour, même minime et peu ragoûtant .


----------



## snarkhunter

Punky Zoé said:


> ... quand on crache en l'air on peut attendre un retour, même minime et peu ragoûtant .


Certes, mais je doute que ce soit réellement l'objet de cette expression qui, ainsi qu'il a déjà été précisé, ne vise qu'à "stigmatiser" un acte par essence inutile (... d'accord : on peut toujours espérer atteindre un moustique qui passerait en rase-motte, mais, bon !).

Lorsqu'on _crache en l'air_, on effectue un acte qui, par définition, ne peut conduire à rien d'utile.
Lorsqu'on _pédale dans la semoule_, on essaie d'agir, mais le résultat est dépourvu de toute efficacité.


----------



## qwill

snarkhunter said:


> Lorsqu'on _crache en l'air_, on effectue un acte qui, par définition, ne peut conduire à rien d'utile.



Oui. Ça me fait remonter en mémoire un vieux souvenir : invitée chez un couple qui se disputait souvent, je vais me laver les mains à la salle de bains et découvre, collé sur le miroir au-dessus du lavabo, ce post-it lourd de ressentiment : "_Quand je parle, c'est comme si je crachais en l'air !_" 
J'ignore si c'était l'époux ou l'épouse qui fustigeait ainsi son conjoint mais ça m'a bien fait rire...  (Je me suis imaginée l'appartement tapissé de petits billets vengeurs, ultime stade de l'exaspération quand on a épuisé toutes les joutes verbales... )


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

"*Cracher en l'air", en plus de l'idée d'inutilité, emporte celle de faire qqch. qui comporte des désagréments pour soi-même *(il s'agit, bien sûr, d'un sens figuré, et non du crachat qui retombe sur le cracheur ; autrement dit, c'est une image).

Cela correspond à la définition de cette expression  donnée par le "Robert de proverbes et d'expressions" (voir mon message n° 6).

Gemmenita : tu as bien compris.
Voici bien volontiers d'autres ex. à ta demande : "Cet orateur s'efforça en vain de retrouver le fil de ses paroles et de ses pensées ; mais il continua à pédaler dans la semoule jusqu'à ce que l'on lui retire le micro.""J'ai demandé à ce pote de me rembourser sa dette ;mais ce fut comme si j'avais craché en l'air : non seulement ma demande fut inutile, mais, de surcroît, il me mit un coup de poing devant mon insistance."


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment Logos et Roméo pour les superbes exemples!
Et merci beaucoup à tous pour les précieuses discussions.(+ j'ai beaucoup aimé le post-il de ton souvenir, qwill .)

Alors:
1. une demande de l'augmentation de salaire à un directeur qui fait toujours la sourde oreille, est cracher en l'air.
(surtout qu'il y aurait le risque de mauvaises conséquences (!) au lieu du salaire augmenté!!!)

2. Le père d'une famille pauvre qui tire les sonnettes pour emprunter des sous à ses voisins, pédale dans la semoule
dans un quartier où tout le monde ne pense qu'à soi !

N'est-ce pas?


----------



## tpfumefx

"pédaler dans la semoule" = s’emmêler les pédales = vasouiller.

Ex: "J'ai vasouillé à l'entrevue." = "J'ai pédalé dans la semoule à l'entrevue."


----------



## Roméo31

Coucou Gem!

Tu as parfaitement compris (il est vrai que nous sommes bons!).
Tu t'exprimes dans un français qui frise l'excellence.


----------



## Gemmenita

@  tpfumefx: 
Vasouiller! C'est noté! Merci beaucoup tpfumefx.


@ Roméo: 
Chouette! 
Et d'ailleurs les bonnes compréhensions sont le fruit des bonnes explications! 
Merci infiniment Roméo...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Désolée de rompre cette belle unanimité, mais dans ton deuxième exemple Gemmenita, j'utiliserais également "cracher en l'air" (que je n'emploie jamais d'ailleurs) plutôt que pédaler dans la semoule.
En effet, il y a plus l'idée de requête sans retour et, pour reprendre la définition donnée plus avant, produisant des effets désagréables (sentiment de dévalorisation voire d'humiliation) que celle d'effort continu qui ne produit rien.

Il me semble que l'utilisation courante de "pédaler dans la semoule" (ou dans la choucroute qui est équivalent) est celle d'un effort intellectuel intense qui ne permet pas de comprendre :
ex. je n'arrive pas à résoudre une équation mathématique, je pédale dans la semoule / je ne comprends pas le sens d'un texte, je pédale dans la semoule.


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah,oui,oui, je comprends ce que vous voulez dire, punky.
Mais en écrivant cet exemple, j'avais plutôt et _seulement_ en vue _l'effort physique_ du père qui _partait partout_ (et sans résultat) et 
pas les conséquences sentimentales négatives. Alors, dans le premier cas, ça serait 'pédaler dans la semoule'.
Mais au cas de la conséquence sentimentale de la dévalorisation, ça serait 'cracher en l'air'.(q.q.ch comme mon premier exemple)
Merci beaucoup, punky, c'est noté! 


 ps. Je crois que finalement il faut demander au père lequel importe le plus pour lui: ses efforts phyiques inutiles ou la conséquence humiliante.


----------



## Logospreference-1

En fait, pour pédaler dans la semoule, il ne suffit pas que ses efforts  soient vains, il faut se rendre un brin ridicule : ce père de famille  qui va demander en vain des prêts d'argent n'a pas pour autant l'esprit  dans le brouillard. Certes, il fait une erreur de jugement, mais sans se  rendre ridicule, du moment qu'il est poli et qu'il fait sa demande  correctement et pour des petites sommes. Or quand on pédale dans la  semoule, on est ridicule, on prête le flanc au rire ou à la moquerie, et  si on insiste, à l'agacement. Si ce père prenait sa voiture pour faire  sa tournée dans le quartier, ou s'il demandait des sommes trop  importantes, ou s'il passait trop souvent, ou s'il insistait plusieurs  mois de suite, là on pourrait dire qu'il pédale dans la semoule.

_Complété :_ Il est exact que dans le travail intellectuel, quand on a le sentiment de patauger, on peut également se dire ou dire qu'on pédale dans la semoule. Cette tournure convient très bien au travail intellectuel, indiquant que quelque chose ne va pas dans sa tête : il me semble que ceci ne contredit pas, mais explique les autres usages en dehors du travail intellectuel.


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah, une très bonne remarque. La cerise sur le gâteau!
Merci infiniment, Logos!


----------

